

Monitor your site, and do it for free... - captaincrunch
http://www.verelo.com/

======
K2h
the first thing I thought when I read the summary pricing page was that it
does 2 checks for free and then stops. that obviously can't be the case - but
that was what I thought.

~~~
verelo
Two checks means you can have two checks running at a 60 second interval for
free, forever :-)

